# advice on church warden pipe



## lorriman (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello persons,

I'm looking to get a church warden mostly to have a cooler smoke. That's because I hiccup when I smoke a hot pipe and also hot curry. It's also because I understand that heat is a significant cause of tongue cancer; a recent study associated tongue cancer with people who drink very hot beverages. I can also see a moderate amount of gum damage on the inside gum.

what I'm looking for is something that is less likely to break as I am a bit of a clutz. Alternatively it may be more practical for me to get a pipe that can easily be mended cheaply or that is cheap(ish) to have the stem replaced. Ideally I would like something slender and elegant, but I suspect I can't have both robustness and slenderness.

Perhaps I should be looking at cool-smoking alternatives? I know I should probably stop smoking as soon as I start hiccuping but in practice I think I need another solution that doesn't depend on my good sense.

Any advice? 

I'm located in the UK but ultimately I'm willing to purchase from elsewhere if needed. Is ebay worth looking at for purchasing or should I avoid it.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

There are some inexpensive churchwardens here:

Churchwarden Pipes - Great Prices on Churchwarden Pipes


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Im looking at a Savinelli Pipe and it's called a dry system pipe,,what does that mean exactly?


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Im looking at a Savinelli Pipe and it's called a dry system pipe,,what does that mean exactly?


 I believe that's the type with the reservoir beneath the bowl to catch all the nasties, Supposed to work well but seems to me that it would be a pain to clean. In all fairness though, I have to admit I've never tried one.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Pugsley said:


> I believe that's the type with the reservoir beneath the bowl to catch all the nasties, Supposed to work well but seems to me that it would be a pain to clean. In all fairness though, I have to admit I've never tried one.


Thx for the reply as I said before I want to buy a new pipe here soon and want to get as much info as possible. I assume cleaning the "nasties" out of the bowl would be a daily deal,,,I could do that as much as I like the looks of this pipe.


----------



## lorriman (Dec 1, 2009)

Z.Kramer said:


> There are some inexpensive churchwardens here:


They only ship to the US.

Also they don't seem to have removable stems. Is that right or are my eyes deceived, and is that normal for such pipes?


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

lorriman said:


> They only ship to the US.
> 
> Also they don't seem to have removable stems. Is that right or are my eyes deceived, and is that normal for such pipes?


Your eyes were probably deceived. Kinda hard to clean a pipe if it is one piece. I have never seen a pipe that is one piece (I am not saying they don't exist, they are probably rare if they do).


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

lorriman said:


> ...but in practice I think I need another solution that doesn't depend on my good sense.


 The story of my life...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

You have several nice online stores in the UK, and you can find a Stanwell HCA churchwarden for about £65, or a Savinelli for less.

I'm not home right now, but this night I'll post some links for you. However, you can start by here: www.smoke.co.uk


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Johs makes a great churchwarden. The bowls are shaped by hand (not yy machine), are generously sized, range from conservative dublins to wild freehands and start at $68 US, topping out below $80. We sell more Johs churchwardens than all other brands combined. They certainly have my recommendation.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I forgot about this... here's some links to UK stores:

UK Tobacco Specialist Tobaconists Pipe Tobaccos Cigars Sundries
Cigars, Pipes, Snuff, Pipe Tobacco, Smoking Accessories and Gifts for Men from Cigar Connoisseur based in the UK including brands such as Peterson, Savinelli, Big Ben, Falcon, Porsche Design, Dunhill, Samuel Gawith, Montecristo, Romeo Y Julieta, Cohi
Tobacconist - McGahey the tobacco,cigar and pipe Specialist
Welcome to Bonds of London : Purveyors of fine tobacco, cigars, and pipes of all distinctions, shapes and sizes, smokers accessories, Shaving Kits, Lighters, Tankards, Hip Flasks, Swiss Army Knives, Leatherman tools, Mag-Lite flashlights, Wallets & G


----------



## lorriman (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok, thanks for that folks.


----------

